# Preemie Won't Eat at Night



## mommy2be412

I had my baby at 34 weeks, she was in the NICU for a week and now she's home. She will be 3 weeks old tomorrow. She does not have any health issues and even in the NICU she was always breathing and eating on her own, eating was a little slow but is better now. In the NICU, they fed her every 3 hours both formula and breastmilk and since she's been home I've managed to only give her breastmilk (all pumped since she will only take a bottle). Anyway, her pediatrician said to feed her 1.5 - 2oz every 3 hours. During the day its fine but at night, she will not take a bottle, tight lip, coughs, just doesn't want it. I feel bad trying to force her to eat but seems so many people are telling me to wake her to eat since she's so little then other says wait till she cries. She weighed 5lbs 8oz at birth which isn't that little for 34 weeks. Anyway, she will sleep 6 hours through the night and now pediatrician just added rice cereal to her in the morning and before bed bottle since she was having some acid reflux now she really won't wake up to eat. She sleeps well throughout the days. Anyone else have this issue? Any suggestions?


----------



## geordiemammy

I don't have a preemie but if she won't eat you can't force her she might not need it she seems like a good baby wanting to sleep through nearly and as long as she is gaining weight I would let her feed when she wants my eldest was born at term and weighted 7lb 11 which I know is bigger than your baby but he used to sleep a solid 8 hours during the night from birth and I breast fed and they told me to wake him but I didn't he never even lost an oz of wait though he just gained cause he was clearly still getting everything he needed when he did feed he is 11 now and a big strapping lad at 5ft 6 so done him no harm where as my next son who was also the same weight fed every hour and he is so skinny now it worries me and eats nothing hardly still now the other 2 were both over 9lb and ate like troopers from being born and needed topping up with formula!! I honestly think that as long as she is gaining don't worry about it too much especially if she will then take her bottle after 6 hrs x


----------



## Aliop

My first was born at 35 weeks weighing 5lbs 12oz and I never woke him to feed. He fed (breastfed) every 2 hours or so through the day but would go up to 6 hrs at night pretty much from birth. 6 hrs overnight was brilliant and our paed was happy with this pattern. IMO if your bub wanted to be fed they'd be letting you know, otherwise just follow their lead and enjoy some sleep:flower:


----------



## Sam182

Sounds like she's happy to feed on demand and she's a good weightso I wouldn't try to force it on her


----------



## jandksmommy

Don't force her and don't wake her to eat. I know some say you HAVE to feed a preemie every 3 hours but as long as she is eating well through the day she will continue to gain and will be healthy. Mine was a 23 weeker and when she finally came home after 4 months in the NICU she was eating 2 ounces every 3 hours. She immediately started to want more in the evenings and then slept through the night. I tried waking her to eat but she just got mad and refused so I left her alone. She has gained steady since coming home and sleeps a full 8 hours every night.


----------

